# ovulation sticks and bfp's



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i have a question, something which just came to me today, i have started using ovulation sticks again to try and help confirm what the websites i use tell me, first cycle using them again and they seem to be doing their job. my query is though, and sorry if this is too much info, this week has been the week for us. so we have been doing the baby dance alot, now according to the sticks and websites i was at my highest fertile point yesterday, so we took full advantage, but not wanting to miss out on further oportunities i woke up this morning and done another ov stick, which should 1 line ( control window) and a second line although faint, which would say to me i am still fertile though not as much as yesterday, but if my partner and i got lucky yesterday and i am infact 1 day pregnant, would these sticks still show ovulation? according to my websites i am fertile right up until the 31st, so i fully expected to see a second little line, but now i cant help but wonder if the appearance of this line means i am sadly not pregnant for another month, or if they still show up ov in the very early days? sorry this is so confusing as i am indeed very confused!  hope someone can shed some light or share their own experiences to ease my little mind and give some hope to my dp and i  hugs and love to all xxxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi temptress,

Ovulation tests don't work the same way that pregnancy tests do, in that with a pg test, a line is a line and means a positive.  For an ovulation test to be positive the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line, and this is because it is measuring the lutenising hormone in your body, and this hormone can be present in varying amounts throughout the cycle.

So in essence, the faint line today means nothing more than you still have some lh in your system.  It won't indicate pregnancy or lack of, that is an answer that you will just have to wait for I'm afraid!  Hope this helps.  Just ask if you need any more info xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey dudders! thanx so much for getting back to me,it certainly has cleared things up a bit for me, so basically unless the second line is as dark or darker than the control line, just ignore it lol ill have to pay much more attention next cycle and see what happens, as i wasnt sure if they would still work, i was going by the train of thought well if they ov sticks are still showing something i cant be pregnant, but here goes for another 2ww and a head full of symptoms that arent really there  ! xxx


----------

